# Rv Remodel



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Came across this on another forum (a friend found it really...I ONLY go to Outbackers.com). Shows a person what can be done with an RV and A LOT of elbow grease.

5th Wheel Remodel

Enjoy!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> Came across this on another forum (a friend found it really...I ONLY go to Outbackers.com). Shows a person what can be done with an RV and A LOT of elbow grease.
> 
> 5th Wheel Remodel
> 
> Enjoy!


That guy had some great ideas that we all can use. I have seen sevaral other prople that has put in a under cabinet heater, great idea. Also like the idea of replacing some of the old carpeting with vinyl or maybe hardwood flooring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The link is asking me for a password..???


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

huh.....it didn't ask me......did you try (I'm sure you did) cut/paste the URL in a new browser window?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice mods!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I like the white dust/dirt pan...wonder where the dirt winds up.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Looks like maybe a new show called Flip this Camper


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Looks like maybe a new show called Flip this Camper


Now that I would watch!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I like it all..

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I like the white dust/dirt pan...wonder where the dirt winds up.


In his little Oreck. The fine print said he put it inside the cabinet and wired the kick arm to his vacuum.

Sluggo


----------

